# Jim Nantz criticizes Tiger Woods



## irishguy824 (Apr 12, 2010)

Jim Nantz criticizes Tiger Woods

I agree with Nantz's stance here. He would be fired if he said any of those things, on-air or in an interview.

While I do think Tiger needs to be himself on the course to be the best he can be, can can tone it down. He wants to clean up his image, but to do so he needs to clean up all the areas of his life. Back when this was the biggest blip on the Tiger Woods brand, it wasn't looked at as that bad. But now that that brand has been shattered, he really does need to work on it.

For how much the game of golf is referred to as a gentleman's game, Tiger Woods on course actions sure do make it not look that way. He has thrown temper tantrums with the throwing of clubs. 

John Daly has been suspended by the PGA for his conduct on the golf course. But they wouldn't dream of suspending Tiger Woods for his conduct.

While us normal recreational golfers do curse on the course, we also are not the face of golf. We don't have cameras and microphones following us during a round of golf. Tiger Woods should be held to a higher standard by the PGA, and by himself.


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

I don't remember him acting that way at all when Earl was alive.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Woods is not the guy he wants to be........yet. He's not the golfer he wants to be......yet. He may never be. They caught him a few times last week with film and mic. Denying he did not see the air plane and it's banners, him not remembering he spoke poorly after an errant shot were tough to swallow.

Perhaps the heart felt hugs that Mickleson and his wife shared put him in a post tournament sour mood. That story in itself should have been bigger than Wood's come back story. 

However, he did what the rest of the field could not do on their own with out his being there. He drove the ratings up. He's golf's cash cow, who's legacy will never be what it could have been.

As for Nance. He's a good journalist as far as I am concerned, but he could have just as easily not done this story.

Golf is not a gentlemen's game at that level any more. That title rest with the various amature divisions. Golf is a business who's sole drive is making money for the players, sponsors, and manufacturers. The fact that Woods is the biggest money draw of all of pro golf should tell you that.


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

FrogsHair said:


> *Golf is not a gentlemen's game at that level any more.* That title rest with the various amature divisions. Golf is a business who's sole drive is making money for the players, sponsors, and manufacturers. The fact that Woods is the biggest money draw of all of pro golf should tell you that.


I agree with you. I was watching some of the Masters coverage last week at a buddy's bar and we were noticing how many more sponsor patches some of the players had on their clothes. A friend commented, "they're starting to look like NASCAR drivers with all the sponsor logos". After he said that I started noticing how many players have sleeve and double chest patches, as well as the scale of all the logos seem to be growing.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

John Daly was not suspended for cursing or any other display of anger. He was suspended for walking off the course in a snit without finishing the round because he wasn't playing well.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm in agreement with all of you. Look at the entire sport industry our so called idols are becoming thugs. I saw a basketball player flashing a gang sign indicating he was a blood. I wonder how many are gang affilliated in the NFL NBA MLB? I swear but its not loud enough for anyone to hear on the course or in my truck because I'm the best driver on the North American continent.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

My question is "Should these people be our "idols?""
Lets face it, all "sports heroes" are mortals, the only claim to fame is they excel at a game. Are they more moral than we are? I am sure not, in addition they are presented with a lot more temptation then most of us will ever see.
Could we rise above that? I hope I could, but to be honest, I am not sure. As a former young musician, I have seen a bit of temptation, and being young, I must admit I gave in to some. Now that I am older, I am sure I can be a better person, and those younger sports heroes will learn as they age (or maybe not).

Heard an interesting sory at the club tonight
Some one was at a stop with Sergio, and they were talking with him, they were interupted by some very pretty young girls. They gave Sergio their #'s and the guy talking to Sergio asked "will you take them up on it?"
Sergio said "wouldn't you?"
some food for thought (keep in mind when you were 20+) Those guys are presented with MUCH more temptation then most of us will ever know.
Never judge a man unless you have walked a mile in his shoes


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Temptation, that's hard to resist and Tiger sure doesn't fit the image of the other sports athelets That I refer to.
right now he has to display more control to show that his therapy is working, compared to his counter parts in the NFL and NBA if I was to be correct in this statement , that 40% of the star players have cimminal records or are gang members/affiliation what image or message are they sending to kids. Just my opinion.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Sports personalities being allowed to be "idols" to our children? Something is pretty much wrong with a parent, or parents who have to rely on a sports person to help them instill good, positive personal values in their off spring. That is the chore all parents face when they decide to raise children. Granted their are more than few parents who have no business even creating, or raising children, but for the vast majority, it is the parent(s) responsibility to teach and instill these positive values in their children. I don't think we should hold today's sports personalities responsible for how our children grow up. We might do well explaining the good, and bad some these sports persons go through during their careers, but allowing our children to possibly copy their life styles is just plain wrong, and a mistake made by the parent.

I grew up with the likes of Bart Starr, Willie Mays, Chamberlain, and few others. All I wanted to do was hit home runs, score a lot of baskets, and catch touch downs. I could have cared less what they did off the field. That's probably because back then the sports media did not feel it was in their realm of reporting to talk about their subjects off the field actions. That was for Cronkite, Huntley, and Brinkley whom I did not watch. In fact the person who had the greatest impact on my young sporting career was Green Bay's foot ball coach Vince Lombardi. Today's sports personalities are just not the same as yesteryears performers. Back then hard work, and winning were important. Today it is guaranteed money, and endorsements that drive the pro athlete. Winning? They get paid the same win, or lose.......except in golf.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

stevel1017 said:


> They gave Sergio their #'s and the guy talking to Sergio asked "will you take them up on it?" Sergio said "wouldn't you?"


The difference is, Sergio was and still is not married.

I'm waiting to see if the rumors that Elin has filed for divorce are true. If she and Tiger get a divorce, it should be really interesting to see how quickly the whole Tiger affair, (pun intended), disappears,. At that point, he would be free to engage in whatever liasons he chose.


----------

